# Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen



## atze62 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Teichbesitzer,

seit nunmehr 5 Jahren bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines wiklich schönen Teichs. 
Er ist immer mehr gewachsen, bis ich letzte Woche einfach den alten Bachlauf komplett abgerissen und in zweieinhalb Tagen einen neuen gebaut habe. Gefällt mir jetzt viel besser. Das einzige Problem ist das Bedecken der Folie, hier muß mir noch etws einfallen.
Meine Koi sind alle gesund und machen mir viel Freude. Der einzige Wehmutstropfen sid diese lästigen Fadenalgen, die ich seit zwei Jahren in einer nicht vorstellbaren Menge im Wasser habe. In der Hauptzeit hole ich zwischen 5 und 15 Kilo Algen, alle zwei bis drei Tage aus dem Teich. Zusammengewickelt auf einer Toilettenbürste. Das Problem liegt nicht in der Optik, jedoch in der Tatsache, daß mir mein System immer abschmiert und ich im Urlaub immer eine Betreuung für meinen Teich benötige, die alle zwei Tage Algen zieht und den Bodenablauf spült, ggf. auch mit der Impellerpumpe die Algen aus dem Rohr saugt.
Nachdem ich die letzten Jahre mit Brunnenwasser den Teich gespeist habe, bin ich dieses Jahr so schlau geworden und benutze jetzt Stadtwasser zum Sondertarif. Bei einer Grundreinigung der Filteranlage, alle zwei Wochen, gehen ca. 3m³ jedes mal durch.
Desweiteren wird das Füttern der Koi etwas eingeschränkt und ich habe mir PH minus bestellt um den ph-Wert zu senken. (dringend erforderlich, da z.Zt. 9,0)
Mit Schrecken musste ich feststellen, daß jetzt auchnoch so schleimige Algen dazugekommen sind.
Ein paar Bilder könnt Ihr in meinem Album sehen.

Jetzt erstmal eine schöne Gartensaison für alle.

LG Andreas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Andreas und Herzlich :willkommen

Tolles Projekt was du da vor hast, wenn du Erfolg hast sag mir bitte Bescheid  

Auch ich kämpfe mit Fadenalgen, nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei dir aber da kommt auch schon was zusammen. Zum Göück kann ich aber den Teich auch mal ein paar Tage einfach laufen lassen.
Bei dir sehe ich aber eine ganz ordentliche Bepflanzung am Teich, ich habe einen Koipool mit einem kleinen PF dran, das ich Fadenalgen bekomme ist eigentlich Logisch.
Auch versuche ich den PH-Wert niedrig zu halten, bin aber schon ganz Glücklich wenn ich unter 8 komme, da unser Stadtwasser schon mit 8.3 aus der Leitung kommt. Chemie kommt bei mir nicht in Frage, das muss auch anders gehen.

Aber ich wünsche dir viel Glück bei deinem Projekt.

PS.: PH 9 ist aber schon sehr heftig


----------



## atze62 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Chemie kommt bei mir nicht in Frage, das muss auch anders gehen.
> 
> Aber ich wünsche dir viel Glück bei deinem Projekt.
> 
> ...





Hab´ich bis letztes Jahr auch gesagt. "Augen zu und durch!"


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Servus Andreas

Herzlich Willkommen

Bin werdender Koi-Kichi ... was erwartet mich den da ......

Ich lese mit erschüttern, daß viele Koiteiche eine wahre Fadenalgenplage haben ...

Liegt das am vielen Futter  ... kann doch nur ein Nitratüberschuß sein ...

Man kann doch mit einem Pflanzenfilter/bewachsenen Bodenfilter entgegen wirken, wenn er auch groß genug ist .....
Und nein Rainer, nicht mit Blähton gefüllt, nicht mal mit gebrochenen, sondern mit Aquarock oder Lavagestein ... hast du nicht auch, Rainer, so etwas vor/nach dem Blähton in deinem Filter gehabt 

Jürgen V, hat da was in Erprobung gehabt (habe jetzt nur die ersten zwei Seiten gelesen) ... einen Nitratfilter ... vielleicht wäre das eine Lösung 

Andreas, dein pH bis scho a wengerl hoch ... würde versuchen mit natürlichen Mitteln zu senken ..... vielleicht hilft auch dieses Thema


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Nur mal zur Info,
ich habe mittlerweile schon sehr viele Koiteiche gesehen. Und *ALLE* haben mit Fadenalgen zu kämpfen, auch die, die immer Regelmäßig Mittelchen in den Teich kippen.
Nach meiner Meinung helfen gegen Fadenalgen nur Unmengen an Wasserpflanzen, die dir aber dir Koi im Teich alle kaputt fressen 

Ich kann mit meinen Fadenalgen leben


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Servus Uwe

Du kennst mich doch .... Algen sind gar kein Thema für mich ...... 

Pflanz oder bewachsener Bodenfilter sollte auch, wenn möglich "Extern" angelegt werden .... so das die Koi nicht an die Pflanzen kommen ... so wie deiner ... nur halt dem Volumen, besser dem Besatz angepaßt ....

Ist schwer ich weiß ... Manni zeigt es ja vor :beten ... wenn es einen packt und man einen Besuch beim Koi-Händler tätigt ... man muß schon "eiserne Disziplin" walten lassen um der Schönheit mancher Koi widerstehen zu können


----------



## jongen-scheibe (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo,
auch ich hatte diese Probleme mit den Algen.
Seitdem ich eine Uv-Lampe einsetze, ist der Teich glasklar.


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Servus Jongen

Herzlich Willkommen

UV-C hilft gegen sogenannte Schwebalgen

Fadenalgen, um die es hier im Thread geht, kann man mit UV-C net einmal "Kitzeln", da sie ja net bestrahlt werden können, da Standortfest 

Zeige uns mal Bilder von deinem Teich ... Bitte ....


----------



## muschtang (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Warum seid ihr alle sooo grausman zu den armen kleinen algen


----------



## atze62 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Leute,

hab noch ein paar Bilder vom Filter und vom Teich reingesetzt.

LG Andreas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Finde ich alles sehr schön (obwohl ich ja Koi-Pool-Fan bin) Auch der Filter macht einen guten Eindruck


----------



## jongen-scheibe (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Helmut und alle anderen,
natürlich hast Du recht; Fadenalgen kann man mit UVC-Licht nicht killen.
Ich hatte dieses Problem bei meinem ersten Teich.
Im neuen Teich (2.Jahr) habe ich komplett auf Teicherde verzichtet.
Auf dem Boden habe ich Spießbütten stehen mit __ Teichrosen etc. und einfach groben Kies aufgefüllt.
Den Teich selber habe ich nicht terrassenförmig angelegt, sondern total steil.
Hat den Vorteil, daß die __ Fischreiher mir keine Fische mehr wegfressen.
Dann habe ich insgesamt 3 Pflanzeninseln, die schon im 2. Jahr komplett zugewachsen sind.
An den Seiten habe ich Pflanzentaschen aufgehangen und entsprechend gefüllt.
Ich meine, durch reichlich Pflanzen werden dem Teich Nährstoffe entzogen und dementsprechend wachsen keine Fadenalgen.
Den entstandenen Bodendreck entferne ich im Frühjahr und so hoffe ich, daß Fadenalgen auch in Zukunft keine Chance haben.
Ach ja, Oase  hat einen Teichsauger entwickelt, der angeblich auch Fadenalgen mechanisch entfernen soll ??
Bilder von meinem Teich setze ich rein, wenn ich weiß, wie das hier funktioniert.
Muß ich erst mal schauen, wie das hier funktioniert.
Ich grüße Euch alle !!!


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Servus Jongen

Danke für deine Teichbeschreibung  und freue mich schon riesig auf die Bilder 

Aber ein Satz läßt mich grübeln ...


> Den entstandenen Bodendreck entferne ich im Frühjahr und so hoffe ich, daß Fadenalgen auch in Zukunft keine Chance haben.


Hast du keine BA`s eingeplant bzw. ausgeführt 

Aber man hat ja sonst nix zu tun


----------



## jongen-scheibe (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Helmut,
einen Bodenablauf habe ich.
Dieser geht in den Außenfilter, indem eine Tauch- UVC eingesetzt ist.
War der Meinung, das ich die Bilder hochgeladen habe.
Scheint nicht funktioniert zu haben.
Versuchs noch mal.
Grüße Torsten


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Servus Jongen

Aber warum machst du dann den BA nur im Frühjahr auf 
Könnte ja dauernd mitlaufen 
oder hast dann am Skimmer wegen zu geringer Pumpenleistung keinen "Zug" .....

Und ... ja, leider sehe ich keine Bilder  ... wie es geht kannst in mieiner SIG nachlesen


----------



## jongen-scheibe (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo,
hier der nächste Versuch mit den Bildern.
Grüße an alle


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Sehr schön ... gefällt mir 

Skimmer sehe ich keinen ... unter Holzdeck


----------



## jongen-scheibe (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo,
Wasserstand Außenfilter = Wasserstand Teich
Die Pumpe im Außenfilter (Oase Aquamax Eco 16000 ) pumpt das Wasser ständig in den Teich zurück.
Ich glaube, dieses System nennt sich Schwerkraftfilter.
(Bin aber filtermäßig Laie bzw.kann das auch eine sehr teure Angelegenheit sein.)
Trotzdem habe ich auf dem Boden Stellen, wo sich der Mulm ansammelt.
Kenne ich von meinen Aquarien.
Und daher einmal im Jahr Bodenreinigung mit einem Kescher.
Übrigens ist der aufgewirbelte Dreck in 5 min verschwunden.
Allen eine angenehme Nacht.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Danke Jongen für deine Erklärung 

Alles klar


----------



## jongen-scheibe (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Helmut,
so eine wunderschöne große Anlage und dann Umzug.
Wie gehts den Katzen ?

Grüße


----------



## atze62 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

So Leute mit Wasser und Fisch,

der letzte gemessene Wert vor der Behandlung mit ph-minus war 9,3 und ein kh von 6.

Nachdem ich jetzt innerhalb von zwei Tagen die ersten zwei Liter eingestzt habe, ist der ph-Wert auf 8,3 gesunken. Allerdings ist auch der kh-Wert auf 4 gesunken, sodaß ich ersteinmal den kh-Wert stabilisieren muß um weiter zu machen. 
Zunächst werde ich einen Teilwasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser durchführen und dann erneut die Werte kontrollieren.
Eins steht fest. Der Filter wird den nächsten Winter durchlaufen, denn so beschissene Werte hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie.
Ich habe probeweise den Filter im Winter ausgemacht, weil mir ein berfreundeter Tierarzt (hat selber hochwertige KOI) erklärte, daß die Kiemen der Fische nur bis zu einer Temperatur von 4°C arbeiten können. Danach....EX...!

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

LG Andreas

P.S.: Falls jemand einen Tipp hat bezüglich des kh-Wertes wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Guy (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Andreas,

Habe hier in etwa das gleiche Problem, allerdings haben wir hier sehr weiches Wasser (kh 1-2, Ec 0.16 mS) mit einem Ph von etwa 7,2. 
Das Teichwasser hat einen hoeheren Ph wert ,etwa 7-8.
Nun habe ich vor 3 Wochen das Wasser aufgehaertet, da die Werte im Teich viel zu niedrig waren, nur kh 2 und gh 3. Allerdings ist dabei der Ph wert wieder stark angestiegen. 
Also habe ich es auch mit Ph Minus versucht, mit dem Resultat dass der Kh-wert wieder auf 3 gesunken ist, der Ph wert aber nichtmal einen Tag auf den frueheren werte von 7-8 stehen blieb. 

Alle Saeuren ausser Co2 bauen die Kh wieder ab, und Co2 ist eher Mangelware bei mir im Teich (bachlauf usw). 
Daher wird Saeure reinkippen mit aufhaerten nicht sehr viel bringen, da der Ph-wert wieder ansteigen wird. Je nach dem um welche Saeure es sich bei deinem Ph minus handelt, wird dieser entweder zu nitrat(Salpetersaeure) oder Phosphat (Phosphorsaeure) abgebaut ,welche dein Algenproblem zusaetzlich noch verschaerfen koennten.
Hoffentlich hilft dir meine Erfahrung mit Kh+ und Ph- etwas weiter.

Uebrigens, tolles Forum, habe schon viel mitgelesen und mich heute endlich mal registriert 

Mfg
Guy


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Servus Guy

Herzlich Willkommen

Freue mich, auch aus Luxenburg Teichler kennen zu lernen  

Danke fürs Lob 

Hmmm .... ich würde aber net mit soviel "Chemie" in "Besetzten" Teichen hantieren ... 

Würde es mal mit "Natürlichen Mittel" versuchen


----------



## Guy (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Schoene Gruesse aus Luxemburg  ,

Werde in Zukunft auch so wenig Chemie wie moeglich einsetzen, denn mir wurde erst vor kurzem klar wie die Kh/Ph/Co2 werte von einander abhaengen, man lernt nie aus.    
Jedenfalls unseren zwei Diskus gefaellts bei dem weichen Wasser, im Aquarium reguliere ich den Phwert mit Co2 aus der Bioanlage, ueber nacht und ab und zu am tag laeuft dann noch eine Belueftungspumpe damit der Phwert nicht zu sehr sinkt. Das klappt beim AQ recht gut, aber beim Teich reicht das leider nicht aus. 
Haette ich den Teich selbst gebaut, waere vieles anders geworden, auch kein Bachlauf, oder zumindest keiner der wie ein Wildbach (80cm auf 3m laenge) in den Teich stroemt und dort jede menge Schaum bildet, daher auch den gestern zusammengebauten EWS, der uebrigens mangels passender durchlueftung noch nicht richtig funktioniert, aber schon ein wenig braune Bruehe absondert. 
Aber den Bachlauf kann ich auch nie ganz abschalten, da sich der Mini-Pflanzenfilter in einem 300L Schalenteich an dessen Quelle befindet, glaube naechstes Jahr wird noch etwas mehr umgebaut und der Teich vergroessert 
Der Teich wurde vorletztes Jahr angelegt und leider hat sich hier ein wenig was veraendert, so dass ich mich nun um den Teich kuemmern will und muss. Dieses Jahr habe ich schon genug Ausgaben fuer den Teich gehabt(Filter mit 6000l Pumpe, Skimmer, ...), erstmal fuer naechstes Jahr sparen. 
Seit Oktober 2009 sind die Goldfische im Teich und seit etwa einer Woche die restlichen. Die Wasserwerte sind gut, sehe bis auf den Grund, nur eben Fadenalgen sowie morgens und abends Schaum auf dem Teich. Den Fischen gehts auch ganz gut, und nach dem einsetzen wollte ich moeglichst auch keine Chemie mehr in den Teich kippen und mich erstmal ueber Alternativen schlauer machen.

Mfg 
Guy


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Servus Guy

Was bei dir im Aqua funktioniert auch im Teich ....

Hier kannst darüber was nachlesen


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Guy.

Vielleicht läßt sich der Bachlauf drosseln oder mit wenigen Handgriffen das Wasser darin beruhigen? Je leiser es fließt, desto besser würde ich meinen.
Die Kh ist wichtig, um einen Säuresturz zu verhindern. Leg Dir ein Säckchen mit Vogel-/Hühnergrit (gebrochene Muschelschalen) irgendwo in die Strömung, beispielsweise Pumpenkammer, und bei einem Säuresturz geht der Kalk in Lösung womit er diesen verhindert.


----------



## atze62 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe, nachdem ich wieder Kilos von Algen gefischt habe, gesehen, daß die Fische nicht so aktiv sind wie normalerweise. Einer blieb beim Füttern sogar am Boden. Also direkt ph gemessen und..... .
Nach einer Woche wieder von 8,2 auf 9,3 und kh 4. MIST.
Nachdem ich jetzt Berichte von Guy und Anette gelesen habe, werde ich, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, Muschelkalk besorgen um de kh Wert zu erhöhen und danach werde ich mich nochmals an den ph wert geben, Jetzt erstmal muß ph-minus dran glauben. Weiß sonst nicht mehr weiter. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl mich in der Geschichte verrannt zu haben, wil ich auf diverse Koiteichprofis gehört habe.
Ich glaube ich muß die Uhr nochmal auf Null stellen.
Wenn ihr in Kürze lesen könnt, daß ich Koi abzugeben habe, dann wisst ihr bescheid.
Nachdem ich schon letztes Jahr für hunderte von Euronen Fadenalgenvernichter und Phosphatbinder in den Tümpel geballert habe, bin ich nicht mehr gewillt so weiter zu machen. 
Es muß einen anderen weg geben!
Die Farbenpracht in meinem Teich möchte ich so einfach nicht aufgeben.


LG Andreas


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Andreas,

kennst Du das? http://www.deters-ing.de/Wasser/co2.htm
Ich denke, Du hast einfach irgendwo zuviel "Geblubber" am Laufen, dass dir sämtliches CO2 austreibt. Die Unterwasserpflanzen (bei Dir Algen) holen sich dann seeehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt den für die Photosynthese benötigten Kohlenstoff aus der Karbonathärte. (Wie gesagt, ganz so einfach ist es nicht.)
Ich denke, dadurch treiben sie Dir die Kh in die Knie und den pH (durch die fehlende Kohlen*säure*/CO2) hoch. 

Daher zwei Ansatzpunkte:
1. Die Nährstoffe müssen raus aus dem Wasser, damit das Algenwachstum nach läßt. Vermutlich fütterst Du auch ganz ordentlich. Kannst Du das etwas reduzieren? 
Ansonsten helfen nur mehr Pflanzen - viel mehr Pflanzen! Oder regelmäßige Wasserwechsel mit nährstoffarmen Wasser, d.h. vorher messen und mit dem Teichwasser vergleichen. 
Die UVC abzuschalten, wird nicht viel bringen, denn die Schwebalgen werden genauso an der Kh/CO2 nagen, wie die Fadenalgen. 

2. "Blubber" reduzieren. Vielleicht misst Du einfach mal nach den riesigen Biofiltern, was ganz ohne Sprudelsteine für ein Sauerstoffgehalt anliegt im Vergleich zum eigentlichen Teich. Gerade bei den derzeitigen Wassertemperaturen würde mich ein extrem niedriger Wert arg wundern. An die optimale Belüftung könntest Du Dich dann mit regelmäßigen Messungen langsam ran testen. Das wird im Endeffekt sicher billiger für Dich und gesünder für die Fische als der ganze "Flaschenkram".


----------



## atze62 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis. Ich habe zur Zeit in jeder Tonne 4 Sprudelsteine, die es ganz gut krachen lassen (HIGHBLOW80). Füttern tu ich wirklich nur so viel, wie die Fische in 5 Minuten fressen und das auch nur einmal am Tag. Es gibt auch Tage, an denen es garnix gibt.
Besonders dieses Jahr ist es weniger Futter. Mir wurde immer gesagt, daß die Koi für den Winter konditioniert werden müssen. Also......Futter. Jetzt aber nicht mehr.
Übrigens! Zu den Fadenalgen haben sich jetzt noch so schön schleimige Algen zugesellt. Prima!
Wasserwechsel mit Stadtwasser findet jede Woche beim Filterreingen statt. 3,5m³ jedes Mal.
Bis letztes Jahr mhabe ich Brunnenwasser genommen- SUPERFUTTER für die Algen.
Wenn ich die Blubberblasen aus mache, dann funktioniert wahrscheinlich auch mein Überlauf in den Tonnen nicht mehr, da die Helix mir das Ding dann verstopfen. Es sei denn ich reduziere die Durchflußmenge. Schaun wir mal, dann sehn wir schon.

LG Andreas


----------



## atze62 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

So!

Hab heute 15kg Muschelkalk eingebracht, 15kg Algen gefischt, 5m³ Wasser gewechselt und natürlich den Filter gereinigt. Das BLUBBER habe ich von 12 auf 5 Sprudelsteine reduziert. jetzt drückt mir bitte die Daumen, daß das der richtige Neuanfang war.

LG Andreas


----------



## jongen-scheibe (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Atze,
hast einen wunderschönen Teich.
Ich glaube, um die Fadenalgen dauerhaft zu besiegen, solltest Du noch Pflanzen in den Teich einbringen.
Z. B. mit einer Schwimminsel.
Als Anlage ein Bild. Habe ich voriges Jahr bepflanzt.
Die verbrauchen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser .
Meiner Meinung nach der einzig gangbare Weg auf Dauer.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## atze62 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Torsten,
wenn ich deine Schwimminsel so sehe, dann hätte ich schon Lust so ein Teil anzulegen.
Wie hast denn du deine gebaut? Siht nämlich sehr gut aus und spendet dazu auchnoch Schatten.

LG Andreas


----------



## Marmor (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo und guten Abend.!!!

Wenn ich das mit Deinem Teich lese kann es einem Angst und Bange werden.!!!

Hast Du es schon mal mit der __ Wasserpest versucht,bei mir hat es funktioniert und nach einigen
Wochen war es mit den Algen vorbei.!!!

Bei dem was Du alles so anstellen musst wird das mit dem Biologischem Gleichgewicht
nie etwas.!!!

Viel Erfolg ich drück Dir die Daumen

Gruß  Marmor


----------



## atze62 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Marmor,

bei der __ Wasserpest habe ich die Angst, daß sie mir den Bodenablauf verstopft, aber vielen Dank für den Tipp.

LG Andreas


----------



## Marmor (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Dann pack sie einfach in ein geignetes  Behältnis wo sie erst einmal wachsen kann aber nicht zu deinem
Bodenabfluss kommt.!!!


----------



## jongen-scheibe (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Atze,
ja Du hast recht.
Die Kois sind sehr oft unter der Insel.
Gib bei Google Pflanzeninsel ein und Du wirst Verkäufer von Pf.-Inseln aufgelistet bekommen.
Meine hat ca. 100 € gekostet.
Mit den Algen das bekommst Du hin.
Nur die Geduld bewahren.

Gruß an alle Torsten


----------



## jongen-scheibe (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Übrigens habe ich an Pflanzen auch die __ Wasserpest und diese haben mir den Bodenablauf noch nie verstopft.


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo.

Bezüglich Pflanzeninsel... da ist für weniger Geld auch mehr drin. Nämlich selbst machen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4886/?q=pflanzeninsel
Viel Spaß beim Lesen und nachbauen.


----------



## jongen-scheibe (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo,
die Insel, die ich meine, hat den großen Vorteil, daß man Sumpfpflanzen einfach nur darauf legt und diese anwachsen.
Unter der Insel sind dann die nicht sichtbaren Wurzeln, die von den Kois angeknabbert werden.
Den Pflanzen macht das aber nichts.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Torsten.

So eine Insel bzw. zwei davon hat - defekter Link entfernt -. Achtung, Bild wechselt immer!
Seine Insel ist unterdessen schon mind. ein Jahr alt und der Bewuchs überzeugt zumindest mich im Vergleich zu den hier gezeigten Schwimminseln nicht so wirklich. :?
Elfriede berichtete auch über Probleme damit: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=228814#post228814

Oder hast Du eine andere? Zeig doch mal ein Foto davon.


----------



## jongen-scheibe (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Annett.

ich habe meine Pflanzeninsel vor genau einem Jahr bepflanzt.
Durchm. 1 m, jetzt, durch den Pflanzenbewuchs nach außen ca. 2,5 m.
Einfach genial, denn die Teichwände habe ich wegen den Reihern steil gemacht und dann ist das natürlich eine Option.

Grüße an nette Annette


----------



## atze62 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Bepflanzung gemacht. Ich weiß ja, daß man nicht genug Pflanzen im Teich haben kann, aber ich finde, für einen Teich mit Koi ist das schon ganz schön viel.
Übrigens! Der 15Liter-Eimer ist mit Algen gefüllt, die sich im Bogensiebfilter innerhalb 48 Stunden gesammelt haben.


----------



## hornblower (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen 200 000 Liter naturnahen Teich mit reichlich Bepflanzung (Schilfgürtel, __ Hechtkraut, Seerosen). Der Teich ist ungefiltert und natürlich keine UV Lampe. Der Fischbesatz ist mäßig, was auch dem Winter geschuldet ist. 

Mir sind Fadenalgen gar nicht so unrecht. Habe ich Fadenalgen, habe ich kein grünes Wasser. So einfach ist das bei mir. Fadenalgen sind gute Nährstoffzehrer und wenn man sie regelmäßig abfischt bevor sie gelb werden, kann man damit sehr viele Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen. Außerdem sind Fadenalgen gute Sauerstofflieferanten, was man wenn die Sonne scheint an den viele Bläschen sieht. In den fadenalgen befinden sich auch zahlreiche Kleinlebewesen und Laich.

Also mit Fadenalgen leben lernen und das positive darin sehen. Immer noch besser als Schwebealgen.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Torsten,

ich beneide Dich um Deine Schwimminsel, sie ist wirklich sehr schön.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich unter dem üppigen Pflanzenwuchs das gleiche Trägergewebe mit dem grünen Wulst herum befindet, das Uwe und ich als Basis im Teich haben. Hast Du vielleicht ein Foto von der Insel nach der Bepflanzung vor einem Jahr, auf dem man die Basis noch sieht? Mich würde auch sehr interessieren wie Du die Insel bepflanzt hast.Auf meine Inseln, ich habe drei davon, sollte man die Pflanzen einfach auflegen, was bei den starken __ Winden hier auf Paros aber nicht zu machen war, ich habe die Pflanzen in das Trägergewebe eingesteckt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jongen-scheibe (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Elfriede,
einfach nur traumhaft, Deine Anlage.
Mit der Blumeninsel hast Du recht.
Ich meine, sie ist aus Bast und hat einen grünen Rand.
Ich habe zum Teil auch Pflanzen so wie Du dazwischen gesteckt.
Hier ein paar Fotos.
Sind übrigens insgesamt 3 Inseln, aber über die Breite des Teich`s ist es eine viereckige und eine Runde Insel.
Pflanzennamen weiß ich nicht, aber z.B. Landpflanzen wie __ Lilien und Frauenmantel oder __ Blutweiderich funktioniern immer.
Meld Dich mal wieder.
Ach so, Fische in Deiner Anlage wären der I-Punkt.

Viele Grüße an Dich und die anderen, Torsten


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Torsten,

danke für Dein Kompliment und die Fotos. 

Ein so sattes, gesundes Grün wie in Deinem schönen Teich kann ich hier leider nicht haben. Überhaupt ist das Wachstum in meinem Teich eher dürftig, da mein Wasser sehr nährstoffarm ist,- ohne Dünger tut sich bei mir im Teich so gut wie gar nichts. Gut wachsen bei mir nur die Seerosen, selbstverständlich auch nur mit Düngekegeln. Hier liegt wohl auch mein Problem mit den Schwimminseln, die Wurzeln bekommen in meinem Wasser einfach keine Nahrung. Ich will meine Inseln heuer noch im Teich belassen und mit Pflanzen experimentieren, die hier auf Paros wachsen. Bleibe ich mit meinen Versuchen auch weiterhin erfolglos, dann werde ich die Dinger aus dem Teich nehmen.

Fische will ich keine mehr in meinem Teich, denn das Wasser wird im Sommer viel zu warm um Fische artgerecht zu halten.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## atze62 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

SO!

Im Moment sieht es so aus als hätte ich es geschafft. Keine Fadenalgen mehr.
Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit ist der Filter jeden zweiten Tag wegen der Algen abgeschmiert. Bisher noch nicht einmal. Bin richtig happy!

LG Andreas


----------



## jongen-scheibe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Andreas,

ich gratuliere Dir zu Deinem Erfolg.
Wie und mit welchen Mitteln hast Du es gechafft ?

Gru Torsten


----------



## Schaffi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Ich habe zwar noch keine Kois aber ich denke ich hab gut vorgesorgt:



 
Quasi ein Pflanzenfilter im Teich  
Hab da mittlerweile unmengen von Pflanzen drin, muss nur noch ordentlich wachsen.




Bisschen unscharf, muss bei gelegenheit mal ein anderes Foto machen 

Trotzdem hab ich mittlerweile grünes Wasser  Denke mal das liegt daran, das der Teich den ganzen Tag in der Sonne ist.


----------



## jongen-scheibe (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo,

mein Teich liegt im Süden, aber mit den UVC-Lampen habe ich glasklares Wasser.
Schick mal n paar Bilder.

Gruß Torsten:


----------



## jolantha (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hi, ich habe keine Fadenalgen, weiss aber auch nicht so genau warum nicht, vielleicht weil ich eisenhaltiges Brunnenwasser habe ??? Mein Teich ist jetzt 12 Jahre alt, immer braun, aber nie grün . Gruß Jo


----------



## atze62 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*



jongen-scheibe schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> ich gratuliere Dir zu Deinem Erfolg.
> Wie und mit welchen Mitteln hast Du es gechafft ?
> ...



Hallo Torsten,

zuerst habe ich kein Brunnenwasser mehr benutz, da der Närstoffeintrag einfach zu hoch war. Dann habe ich die Sprudelsteine im Filter von 12 auf 4 reduziert. 20 kg Muschelkalk und ph-minus haben dann den ph-Wert von 9,3 auf 7,7 innerhalb einiger Wochen pö a pö sinken lassen. Gefüttert wird nur noch einmal am Tag soviel die Fische innerhalb von 5 Minuten fressen.
Den Bachlauf habe ich auchnoch verändert (beruhigt).
Deswiteren werden beim Filterreinigen 3-6 m³ wasser ausgetauscht, entspricht ca. 10-20% pro Woche, allerdings mit Sondertarif des Wasserversorgers.
Ich hoffe Du kannst etwas damit anfangen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*



atze62 schrieb:


> Deswiteren werden beim Filterreinigen 3-6 m³ wasser ausgetauscht, entspricht ca. 10-20% pro Woche...



Hallo Andreas!

Jede Woche?  

Wird das wenigstens noch für etwas gebraucht oder geht das in den Gulli?


----------



## atze62 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Christine,

Blumen ,Tomaten und der Bauer, auf dessen Feld das Wasser läuft, freuen sich jedes Mal darüber 

LG Andreas


----------



## Psycho-21 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hi ich kann nur immer wieder sagen gegen algen Hilft auf dauern nur ein guter Filter und Planzen.Mein Filter mit Gardienen bewährt sich nun schon das 2te Jahr


----------



## setra61 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hallo Leute

Ich denke mal das ein Sonnensegel auch etwas bringen könnte.
Bei den Bildern ist garkein Schatten am Teich.
Würde auch bestimmt gut aussehen.


----------



## Psycho-21 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Projekt 2010: Kampf den Algen*

Hi ein Sonnensegel habe ich seid 1ner Woche nun auch über meinem Teich.Kann bisher noch nichts genaues wegen den algen sagen dafür ist es einfach zu kurz erst drüber.Was ich aber sagen kann ist das seid dem das Segel drüber ist alle meine Kois aus der Handy fressen und sogar mein neuer Sanke fristt mir seid nur 2 Tage im Teich aus der Hand


----------

